# Löcher im see?!



## bavariabeni (19. September 2016)

Servus 

Ich hab mal ne frage
Bei mir am see sind so komische löcher 
Vorher wars 1 jez sinds 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dieses ist ca 3 meter groß und tief
Was könnte das sein
Das lezte ist einfach so aufgetaucht 

Meine erste vermutung ist das sich da gas gebildet hatt und auf einen schlag entwichen ist.(das ist bei uns immer das gase aufsteigen.)

Vl habt ihr ideen?

Gruß beni

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mollebulle (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

..... vielleicht ist das das "Loch Ness" #c ....


----------



## bavariabeni (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

2 loch ness wären aber ungewöhnlich  aber der drill wär spannend

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Also die QUalität deines Fotos gleicht schonmal derer, Welche die Bilder von Nessie haben...


----------



## bavariabeni (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Ja sorry  handy sonne spiegelung und boot is nich der freund von guten fotos is aber echt komisch da steht auch nix drinn  geschweigeden pflanzen

Oder der panzer der in see reigefahren ist ist durchgerostet
Das erklärt aber dad 2 te loch nich

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Am Tegernsee, wo die Ache reingeht?


----------



## bavariabeni (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Ache?
Weissach mühlbach und greawassal  beim ringsee hinten gegenüber vom kieswerk

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Strudellöcher vom letzten Hochwasser vielleicht!?


----------



## bavariabeni (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Ne eher nich die einläufe  sind 100 -250 meter weg
Und 3 meter tief ? Wär ja n riesen strudel und als es da war war wunderschones wetter  zugar eher wenig wasser

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (19. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Vielleicht eine Art Doline, die durch aufsteigendes Grundwasser entstanden ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Ein gefluteter Bergbaustollen vielleicht, wo die Decke eingestürtzt ist? Vor Jahrhunderten aufgegeben und nirgends eingezeichnet.


----------



## Franky (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Hat sich irgendwas am Wasserstand geändert? Hast Du die Löcher mal ausgelotet?


----------



## wusel345 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Wenn du genauere Angaben machen könntest, wo dieser Ringsee liegt, wäre vielleicht eine Erklärung möglich. Das sieht schon aus wie Doline. D.h., unter dem See befindet sich eine Höhle, von der ein Teil infolge des Wasserdruckes eingestürzt ist.

Wenn das der große Ringsee bei Erfurt ist, passt meine Erklärung nicht. Ist es Oberbayern, Franken oder so dann schon eher.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Das ist ein Teil vom Tegernsee und so wie ich es verstanden habe liegen die Löcher ungefähr bei 47°41'40,20" N 11°44'05,80" E


----------



## fischbär (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Was zeigen denn Google und Bing Maps an der Stelle? Ist das vielleicht einfach ein Loch in Hornblattwuchs?


----------



## bavariabeni (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Ja der ringsee im tegernsee

Am wasserstand wird sic nich viel ändern(bei nem see mit 21 kilometer umfang und teilweise 70 meter tiefe.

Das mit der mine könnt sein da liegen bretter in dem loch .
Aber eig ist da nur matsch  also alles 

Das mit der höle  bzw gashöle halt ich für die logischte erklärung da bei uns ziemlich viel faulgas hochkommt vl it dasgas nicht durch die pflanzendecke gekommen und ist iwann in großer menge entwichen

Obwohl das mit der doline auch möglich ist

Ich werd mir mal n  steckn holen und drin rum stochern  vl ists ja wirklich n bergbau

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ladi74 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Bergbau schließe ich aus!

Dolinen sind möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
Die ganze Gegend ist eiszeitlich überprägt, also viel bindiges Material+ Kiese, darüber oft mächtige Torf und Seekreidelagen.
In den Seekreideschichten ist sehr viel organisches Material eingeschlossen, so können sich auch Gasblasen bilden. Hatten wir vor 2-3Jahren am Chiemsee in 12m unter der Erdoberfläche, darüber lag  wassergesättigter Kies.
Quelltöpfe sind auch möglich, d.h. ein 2. tiefliegender Grundwasserleiter ist durchgebrochen.
Sog. Donnerlöcher können es auch sein.
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten!
VG von einem angelnden Geologen


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

ruf mal die Ufonauten an. Das ist bestimmt ein Wurmloch zu einer entfernten Galaxie


----------



## oberfranke (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Das mit der mine könnt sein da liegen bretter in dem loch .
> ...
> ..Ich werd mir mal n steckn holen und drin rum stochern vl ists ja wirklich n bergbau



 Pass fei mit dem rumgestocher auf- ned das da einer drin wohnt.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Pass fei mit dem rumgestocher auf- ned das da einer drin wohnt.



Am End sogar eine http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320216


----------



## fischbär (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ein gefluteter Bergbaustollen vielleicht, wo die Decke eingestürtzt ist? Vor Jahrhunderten aufgegeben und nirgends eingezeichnet.



Ein Stollen ein paar Meter unter einem See? Ich denke unsere Vorfahren waren nicht lebensmüde.


----------



## junghans (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

vielleicht der verschollene,#g versenkte Nazi Gold Schatz|uhoh:, jetzt sind die riesigen Holzkisten durch den Zahn der Zeit eingebrochen#v|jump:... ist er doch nicht im Toplitzsee ?? oder gar der Nibelungen Schatz, doch nicht im Rhein versteckt ?|kopfkrat#x


----------



## Andal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



junghans schrieb:


> vielleicht der verschollene,#g versenkte Nazi Gold Schatz|uhoh:, jetzt sind die riesigen Holzkisten durch den Zahn der Zeit eingebrochen#v|jump:... ist er doch nicht im Toplitzsee ?? oder gar der Nibelungen Schatz, doch nicht im Rhein versteckt ?|kopfkrat#x



Gar nicht so abwegig, denn rund um den Lago di Bonzo sind ja schon öfter größere Werte verschoben worden, oder gar plötzlich spurlos verschwunden!


----------



## Ladi74 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Stimmt, die Aliens hatte ich vergessen. Getreide ist weg, da können sie keine Kornkreise mehr machen und nun weichen sie auf Gewässer aus.:q

@Fischbär 
Ist jetzt mal OT.
In Cornwall gab es Bergbau (Levant Mine) unter dem Atlantik. In den Stollen hörte man die Brandung und wie es die Gerölle am Meeresgrund rumgewirbelt hat.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Aliens hatte ich vergessen. Getreide ist weg, da können sie keine Kornkreise mehr machen und nun weichen sie auf Gewässer aus.:q
> 
> @Fischbär
> Ist jetzt mal OT.
> In Cornwall gab es Bergbau (Levant Mine) unter dem Atlantik. In den Stollen hörte man die Brandung und wie es die Gerölle am Meeresgrund rumgewirbelt hat.



Nicht nur. In Tirol (Schwaz) trieb man die Silberstollen auch teilweise bis unter die Sohle des Inns.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> ..... vielleicht ist das das "Loch Ness" #c ....


Karpfen hinterlassen kleine Frasslöcher,
Nessi eben große.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Ganz klar - das sind fossile Forellen-Laichgruben aus einer Zeit, in der Libellen noch so groß wie Hubschrauber und Schachtelhalme 60 m hoch waren.


----------



## streetracer38 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Sieht aus wie Erdfall durch Bergbau oder durch Sohle ausspülung #d


----------



## zokker (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Wenn das mal nix mit dem Atombombentest der N-Koreaner zu tun hat. Ich sag nur China Syndrom ...


----------



## exstralsunder (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Eindeutig die Laichgrube des Bayrischen Alpengründlings.


----------



## Dorframbo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

ich tippe auch auf nen alten stollen oder sowas... 
mir kommt da sogar ne alte geschichte von nem alten Mann der uns das damals erzählte... als er jung war irgendwann "1900früher" - in seiner jugend auch mit seinen kumpels an nem alten geflutetem Kiessee baden gewesen und dann is son alter stollen eingebrochen und muss einen mitgerissen haben in dem sog. ob was dran ist weis ich nicht aber durchaus vorstellbar.

mfg J.


----------



## zwilling (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Da hamse für irgend nen Promi was zum Schnorcheln freigemacht?


----------



## grubenreiner (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Bergbau schließe ich aus!
> 
> Dolinen sind möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
> Die ganze Gegend ist eiszeitlich überprägt, also viel bindiges Material+ Kiese, darüber oft mächtige Torf und Seekreidelagen.
> ...



Na wenigstens ein fundierter und ernsthafter Beitrag hier. |supergri
Danke.


----------



## bavariabeni (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Bergbau schließe ich aus!
> 
> Dolinen sind möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
> Die ganze Gegend ist eiszeitlich überprägt, also viel bindiges Material+ Kiese, darüber oft mächtige Torf und Seekreidelagen.
> ...


Das mit den gasen wirds sein.

Falls es n alter stollen ist wirds mein neues angelzimmer[emoji4]  vermiete dann auch angelzimmer aber das des dann gleich so viel gas ist.
Naja hat bestimmt recht gestunken

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nidderauer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Das könnten auch Bombenkrater aus dem letzten Krieg sein.

Wenn du mal auf der Karte schaust:

https://www.google.de/maps/@47.6687662,11.7771724,17327m/data=!3m1!1e3

Wenn die 307 und die 318 da an Engstellen des Tegernsee-Ufers zerstört worden sind, dann musste derjenige, der da in Kreuth wild badet auch gut klettern können :q.

 Und dass da ein Loch ist, fällt mitunter erst auf, wenn das Kraut Drumherum hoch genug gewachsen ist.

Grüße Sven


----------



## wusel345 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Oder hat wer den Stöpsel rausgenommen? |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Justsu (21. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*



Dorframbo schrieb:


> [...]und dann is son alter stollen eingebrochen und muss einen mitgerissen haben in dem sog [...]



Das halte ich für physikalisch unmöglich, aber schöne Geschichte!


----------



## Ladi74 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Wo man die Gasblase am Chiemsee (Graben)angebohrt hat, sind Teile der Ortschaft wegen Explosionsgefahr geräumt worden. Stand sogar in der Zeitung.
Danach Bohrloch verfüllt, gut durchgelüftet und fertig.
So, jetzt muss ich mal wieder ein bisschen arbeiten.


----------



## fischbär (21. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Link?


----------



## Andal (21. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Google --> Gasblase Chiemsee. 1. Angezeigter Treffer = http://www.bild.de/bildlive/2014/12-gasblase-36003834.bild.html


----------



## NaabMäx (21. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Lustige Beiträge und viel Raterei, nach dem Motto: " Ich weis genau, das es die 1.,2.,3.,4. oder die 5 Lösung ist."


Also Gas solls sein?
Könntest du dort mal eine Zigarette rauchen um das zu bestätigen?  

mfg 
NM


----------



## wusel345 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Vielleicht will Neptun einfach mal sein Reich lüften.


----------



## Isarfischerin (22. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Zum Thema Bergbau unter Seen. Googelt mal nach "Lake Peigneur" in Louisiana.

Da ist ein ganzer See in ein riesiges Stollensystem direkt unter dem See gelaufen, nachdem das versehentlich angebohrt wurde. Der Sog war so stark, daß sich die Fließrichtung des Ablaufes umgekehrt hat. Es gibt sogar Hobbyfilmeraufnahmen von dem ablaufenden See.

Auf 47°41'35.03" N 11°44'10.19" O ist auf zwei Google-Earthaufnahmen nahe am Ufer eine runde Struktur zu sehen. An gleicher Stelle kann man auf der Luftbildaufnahme des Dienstes des Bayerischen Vermessungsamt eine kugelrunde Struktur erkennen.

Ist das eines von Deinen Löchern?

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Ladi74 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

@Andal 
Danke für den Link!
Ich hab hier nur ein Tab und mit dem stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß,  was 
Links usw. angeht.
Für solche "komplizierten" Sachen brauch ich ne Maus. Bin da noch Oldschool!

Ja, Schwaaz und Inn ist bekannt. Sowas gibts aber auch in anderen Gebieten. Bin selber schon unter der Freiberger Mulde durchgelatscht.

@alle anderen, die Bergbau vermuten
Hab mir die geol. Karte angeguckt. Da gibts NICHTS was es abzubauen gäbe oder gab! Also nix mit Gold, Silber oder Bernsteinzimmer. 

Ich tippe eher auf einen natürlichen hydraulischen Grundbruch, quasi ein Quelle. Der Rest wäre Fachchinesisch.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. September 2016)

*AW: Löcher im see?!*

Probier's mal mit dem Ausschlussverfahren.


----------

